# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox

## Shu_b

*Отказ в обслуживании в Mozilla Firefox*
_14 апреля, 2006_

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.1 и более ранние версии.
*Опасность:* Низкая
*Наличие эксплоита:* Да

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании браузера.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки разыменования нулевого указателя. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы аварийно завершить работу браузера. Пример:


```
 <legend>
  <kbd>
    <object>
      <h4>
    </object>
  </kbd>
```

URL производителя: www.mozilla.com

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию (1.0.8 или 1.5.0.2) с сайта производителя.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox*

*Программа:*
Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.1 и более ранние версии.
Mozilla Suit версии до 1.7.13
*Опасность: Критическая
Наличие эксплоита:* Нет
*
Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение, обойти ограничения безопасности, получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать уязвимую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, которая позволяет внедрить JavaScript код в другую, в данный момент загружающуюся, страницу. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности любо сайта.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в garbage collection в JavaScript. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Ошибка при обработке входных данных в реализации каскадных стилей может позволить злоумышленнику дописать некоторые данные в конец массива.

4. Целочисленной переполнение буфера обнаружено при обработке слишком длинных регулярных выражений в JavaScript. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный JavaScript код на системе.

5. Обнаружено две ошибки при обработке "-moz-grid" и "-moz-grid-group" стилей. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Ошибка обнаружена в методе "InstallTrigger.install()". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти на системе.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет в некоторых ситуациях подменить иконку с изображением безопасного замка и содержимое адресной строки путем изменения месторасположения pop-up окна. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости опция "Entering secure site" должна быть включена (По умолчанию отключена).

8. Уязвимость позволяет злоумышленнику обманом заставить пользователя скачать злонамеренный файл с помощью меню "Save image as...".

9. JavaScript функция, созданная вызовом "eval()" совместно с методом XBL привязки может быть скомпилирована с некорректными привилегиями. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

10. Обнаружена ошибка в методе "Object.watch()", открывающем внутренний "clone parent" объект функции. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный JavaScript код на системе.

11. Обнаружена ошибка в способе зашиты сборки встроенных XBL связок. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный JavaScript сценарий на системе с повышенными привилегиями.

12. Неизвестная ошибка позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код сценария посредством массива window.controllers.

13. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке определенной последовательности HTML тегов. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

14. Уязвимость обнаружена в методах "valueOf.call()" и "valueOf.apply()". Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности произвольного сайта.

15. Обнаружено несколько ошибок в реализации DHTML. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

16. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено при обработке CSS свойства letter-spacing. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

17. Уязвимость существует при обработке элементов формы для загрузки файлов. Удаленный пользователь может загрузить произвольные файлы с системы пользователя на сервер путем динамической подмены элемента текстовой строки на элемент загрузки файлов.

18. Неизвестная ошибка существует в методе "crypto.generateCRMFRequest()". Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

19. Ошибка при обработке сценариев в XBL элементах может позволить злоумышленнику получить chrome привилегии с помощью модуля "Print Preview".

20. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке безопасности в методе "js_ValueToFunctionObject()". Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код с помощью "setTimeout()" и "ForEach".

21. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки взаимодействия между содержимым XUL окна и механизмом “History”. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя взаимодействовать с невидимым пользовательским интерфейсом браузера.

URL производителя: www.mozilla.com

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию с сайта производителя. 

Источник: securitylab.ru

----------

